# Picnic Tables of TLF



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I had strong intentions of making a quick video about this project, but it just didn't happen - so I present to you an iPhone photo instead. 

We're going to be spending a lot of time at our new place during the construction process, so we thought it would be neat to have a picnic table to eat on. I think we'll get a lot of use out of it, and so will the various trades/subcontractors in the coming months.

We went with an 8ft welded aluminum frame from Rosendale. I was about to pull the trigger on a galvanized steel frame from Pilot Rock, but even their "quick ship" models had a 2-3 week lead time.

The Rosendale kit shipped with the welded aluminum legs, braces, and stainless steel bolts. They have some slightly cheaper bolt together frame options where the aluminum angle pieces bolt to the round tubes, but they claim this one is their sturdiest model. The welds aren't the prettiest I've seen, but it is functional.

We just had to source the (5) 2x10x8ft boards locally. I sanded those with some 80-grit to knock the edges off and stained/sealed them with some Thompson's Timber Oil.

Assembly was pretty straightforward IF you read the directions carefully. Why they would use different bolt spacing on the table top and seat boards is beyond me, but I did mess up a couple boards because they are indeed different. That was a _reel_ pisser offer, but such is life.

I'm pretty happy with the aluminum frame - it should last a really long time and the sled-shaped legs make it easy for one person to drag out of the way to mow, etc.

Let me know if I missed something, and feel free to share photos/stories about your picnic tables in this thread. :thumbup:


----------

